# If you could have 3 calls...



## jmluds (Mar 29, 2006)

If you could have 3 goose calls on the lanyard, what would they be? Just want to see what different sounds people will go for. I've got a Super Mag w/triple crown guts tuned really deep, a standard super mag, and just picked up a half breed for the migrators. Not looking for any arguments, just a survey to see what people are using.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

definitely a super mag, by the way how do the triple crown guts sound? Also probably a lynch mobb, and possibly the straight meat


----------



## jmluds (Mar 29, 2006)

The triple crown guts sound pretty good to my ears. I definately wouldn't have one as my only call in the field. It's really hard to get a high pitch note out of them even after they crack. They are lower pitched and sound kind of hollow. I use them primarily for finishing work. I love them for that as they can handle quite a bit of air without cracking and are really deep. This makes it really easy to make some really nice low pitched moans and feeding grunts, etc. That being said, it is hard to get a reaction out of the geese at a distance, and there have even been days when the geese will flare on the deep sounding honks from this call when they won't on my other super mag with the regular guts. Overall, I like them. I don't blow contests, but if I did, I can see where this call would be very nice for that.


----------



## Duece_Duster (Oct 18, 2006)

I would just need the zink SR-1 paralizer and the zink little man, between the two thay can make most of the goose sounds, but thats just me, i like the super mags as well i just dont have one


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Only 1 call i need and thats a FOILES STRAIGHT MEAT HONKER


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Ha....typical Foiles fan 
Kinda biased but I would take an FD for sure!! But there is no such thing as a perfect call.......


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Only 1 call i need and thats a FOILES STRAIGHT MEAT HONKER





Van Wey said:


> Ha....typical Foiles fan


Another "Typical Foiles Fan" here! k:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

1. Feather duster
2. Foiles high plains honker
3. Tim grounds super mag
but really, are 3 calls really needed?


----------



## callingeese (Aug 31, 2006)

All I need is LM-1 PC-1 and the Moneymaker!! No reason to have anything else.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

If 3 calls are all you need, why do I keep buying the things. Maybe I just have an addiction.

I know that throughout the season my lanyard consists of 3 goose calls and a duck call, the 3 goose calls are constantly switching. For the early season this year I had my feather duster, a polycarb supermag cranked way high and loud, and my pro super mag tuned extremely soft and airy. Then I switched some out and put on a straight meat cackler which I can call snows with. When I go out scouting the night before I usually will know what calls to bring. Later in the year out here the geese were sounding just like a flute call. This may seem kinda dumb but it honestly had that hollow hooooooawnk of a flute. So, we had 1 or 2 guys using flute calls. I always would like a variety of calls; too many calls...what's that mean?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would take Gandergrinder, Decoyer, and GB3 (with Flick as a back-up)............Oh, you mean the actual calls,
not callers .........................Never Mind!!!!!


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

no particular order, pro super mag, half-breed, and maybe a showtime, i haven't decided on my third call, all i have right now is the half-breed and the pro super mag. if anyone has any good suggestions they should let me know


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

I Would go with just a Feather Duster


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

SMH, Triple Crown, and/or Gander Valley/Feather Duster


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

u shouldn't reply a post if you don't actually know how to blow the calls. (not saying any names, but im refering to the post above mine). Never mind i am saying names FISKY, haha


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

I'd take the common pro mag tuned a little deep for finishing work, and then I'd take a poly carb custom shortie with SHWAY'S famous tune job for the migrators!!

Top that off with a Fo-lies duck call for callin coyotes after you got the goose deeks set up... That straight mallard call sure does sound like a dead rabbit!

You can't beat that 3-some!


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Pine Island Guide is right......shway's custom tuning is probably the best I've ever heard of...he is a master when it comes to the migrating honks!

But I am gonna have to disagree with the strait meat mallard......the new dead meat mallard sounds way better for yotes. Its got a little sicker sound to it...really makes the yotes think somethings dieing!!


----------



## otter (Sep 5, 2006)

pine island guide and van wey,

didn't both you guys blow a foiles before you jumped over to the feather duster pro staff ????


----------



## Nicko (Dec 9, 2006)

FOILES HIGH PLAINS HONKER

STUTZMAN

SUPER MAG.


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

Travery said:


> WingedShooter7 said:
> 
> 
> > Only 1 call i need and thats a FOILES STRAIGHT MEAT HONKER
> ...


and another Foiles fan here


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Ground super mag, Zink LM-1, and straight meat honker


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeaaahhhh, just for the record, I deffinately did NOT blow a foiles call before I was introduced to the super mag. I may be blonde, but I'm not that dumb.


----------

